# Avengers: Infinity War - Erster Trailer zum Aufeinandertreffen der Marvel-Helden gegen Thanos



## Icetii (29. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Infinity War - Erster Trailer zum Aufeinandertreffen der Marvel-Helden gegen Thanos* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Infinity War - Erster Trailer zum Aufeinandertreffen der Marvel-Helden gegen Thanos*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. November 2017)

Das Avengers-Theme erzeugt immer noch Gänsehaut. 


Was mich nur stört, sind die blonden Haare von Natasha. Das geht ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. November 2017)

Das wird die pure Awesomeness. Schön dass man Bucky wieder aufgetaut hat. Fragt sich nur noch, ob Thor einen neuen Hammer kriegt.


----------



## Rabowke (29. November 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das wird die pure Awesomeness. Schön dass man Bucky wieder aufgetaut hat. Fragt sich nur noch, ob Thor einen neuen Hammer kriegt.


... wurde doch in Ragnarök etwas thematisiert, er braucht keinen Hammer um 'awesome' zu sein.

Also ich denke, nein, er wird keinen neuen Hammer bekommen ... dafür hat er ja jetzt Blitze.


----------



## lars9401 (29. November 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das wird die pure Awesomeness. Schön dass man Bucky wieder aufgetaut hat. Fragt sich nur noch, ob Thor einen neuen Hammer kriegt.





Spoiler



Den brauch er ja eigentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## DDS-Zod (29. November 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was mich nur stört, sind die blonden Haare von Natasha. Das geht ja mal gar nicht.



Gewöhnungsbedürftig ja, aber eher zu ertragen als die sehr kurzen (und ja das hat mich im letzten schon gestört).


----------



## Phone (29. November 2017)

Thor sieht aus wie Snake aus MGS oO, falsches Set?


----------



## LOX-TT (29. November 2017)

Ich blick bei den zigtausend Superhelden-Filmen überhaupt nicht mehr durch


----------



## Krushak85 (29. November 2017)

Verdammt, zu viele geile Szenen. Selbst gespoilert!


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. November 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wurde doch in Ragnarök etwas thematisiert, er braucht keinen Hammer um 'awesome' zu sein.
> 
> Also ich denke, nein, er wird keinen neuen Hammer bekommen ... dafür hat er ja jetzt Blitze.



Pff, Thor ohne Hammer ist wie Norrin Radd ohne Surfbrett


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. November 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Pff, Thor ohne Hammer ist wie Norrin Radd ohne Surfbrett



Vor allem weil der Gott Thor doch eigentlich dadurch definiert ist, wer den Mjolnir trägt. 
Deswegen wird ja Jane Foster in den Comics zu Thor, nachdem sie den Hammer übernommen hat.
"Whosoever holds this hammer, if he be worthy, shall possess the power of Thor." - so steht es auf Mjolnir.

Aber ich will nicht vorschnell urteilen, ich hab Ragnarok noch nicht gesehen.
Vielleicht wird es ja schlüssig erklärt.


----------



## Phone (29. November 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wurde doch in Ragnarök etwas thematisiert, er braucht keinen Hammer um 'awesome' zu sein.
> 
> Also ich denke, nein, er wird keinen neuen Hammer bekommen ... dafür hat er ja jetzt Blitze.




Wie kann er dann "fliegen"? 
Ging doch meines Wissens nur durch den Hammer, in dem er sich nach dem Werfen festgehalten hat.
Ja  gut, es muss nicht jeder Held fliegen können aber sooo viel bleibt ja dann auch nicht mehr übrig.


----------



## Nibelaja (29. November 2017)

Viel mehr als HYPE HYPE HYPE kirge ich im Moment nicht raus^^
Das wird ein Heidenspaß werden...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. November 2017)

Etwas verstörend ist übrigens der Pornobalken bei Peter ganz am Ende.
Ist mir erst beim zweiten Mal schauen aufgefallen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. November 2017)

Die Schlacht auf der großen Wiese hat was von "Chroniken von Narnia". 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Feynmann (30. November 2017)

Und wer gewinnt? ich hoffe mal Thanos.


----------



## Rabowke (30. November 2017)

Feynmann schrieb:


> Und wer gewinnt? ich hoffe mal Thanos.


Thanos? *** please ... Star-Lord wird ihn zu einem Dance-Battle herausfordern und dann ...  

Wobei ich echt am überlegen bin ob es sich lohnt Black Panther anzuschauen. 
Eigentlich (!) habe ich keine Lust auf den Film, aber irgendwie hab ich die Vermutung, dass das alles wichtig für das MCU ist und ggf. auch hier eine kleine Vorbereitung auf Infinity War darstellt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. November 2017)

Black Panther wird definitiv wichtig.
Die große Schlacht, die im Trailer zu sehen ist, findet in Wakanda statt.
Es wird vermutet, dass einer der Infinity Stones dort zu finden ist. Darum wird es sich vermutlich auch in Black Panther drehen.


----------



## Rabowke (30. November 2017)

... ich hab es irgendwie befürchtet. 

Also doch Black Panther anschauen, gibt ja bestimmt ein oder zwei kleine Teaser nach dem Film.


----------



## flixso (30. November 2017)

Spoiler



Wenn Thor keinen Hammer mehr hat und dessen Kräfte quasi in ihm sind, ist er dann schon "Rune God Thor"? Wenn dem so ist besitzt er die Kräfte Thanos zu besiegen - zumindest ohne Gauntlet.


----------



## Wubaron (30. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. November 2017)

Feynmann schrieb:


> Und wer gewinnt? ich hoffe mal Thanos.


Soll ja ein Zweiteiler werden. Gut möglich, dass Thanos im ersten Teil gewinnt. Aber danach kriegt er auf die Fresse.


----------



## niky78 (30. November 2017)

Und das geile ist, der startet in Deutschland an meinem 40.  Da springt das Geburtstagsgeschenk ja förmlich ins Auge.


----------

